# House /apt/holiday home SWAP within Ireland?



## cibby (30 Sep 2009)

Anyone know of a way to do this? We (older healthy couple) would so like to leave the city sometimes and spend a few days in a quieter corner or Ireland-just for walks, etc, dont have money for hotels etc. 
BUT how do you find people interested in spending a few days in Dublin on a swap basis? Any such in-ireland exchange sites exist?


----------



## babydays (17 Feb 2010)

Hi, 
there are a couple of agencies that you can register with to do houseswaps. 

We're a member of homelink (www.homelink.ie) there are a few others  - you could try to google houseswap to find them. 

You pay a fixed amount per annum (E90 I think) and you can do as many house exchanges as you can do during a year. You can upload pics and a description according to a standard format onto the website and people can e-mail you or you can approach them. 

We've done it 5 times so far and highly recommend it. We've 3 kids and it's the best thing to exchange with a family that have toys in their house too!

Of course you can specify that you prefer not to exchange with kids as well. We've exchanged in Europe and Ireland. 

good luck - it's a wonderful way to travel.


----------

